# New Autoglym Professional Packaging-



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all :wave:,

Some of you may have seen the new Autoglym Professional range packaging, but for those of you that haven't, here is a taste of the new design.

The wire frame models are coloured to highlight the area best suited for the product, plus we think it looks rather good on shelf or in the back of the van too.

The Autoglym Professional range is available to trade users through your Autoglym franchisee. If you do not know your local franchisee's details, post your postcode below (it only needs to be the first half) and we will let you know who they are :thumb:


----------



## ger1275gt (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, who is the franchisee for the NP4 area.

Ta 
Ger


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

And who is the franchiese for the cb25 area

Thanks...


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Try this link to autoglyms professional site. 
I got some great deals recently from mine saved a small fortune.

http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/trade-ukfranchise.asp


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

ger1275gt said:


> Hi, who is the franchisee for the NP4 area.
> 
> Ta
> Ger


AR and A Bunston
Office: 01656 650420
Alan Mobile: 07774 294344
Rob Mobile: 07836 569969
[email protected]


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

turbom said:


> And who is the franchiese for the cb25 area
> 
> Thanks...


F & D Cannon Ltd
Tel/Fax: 01480 474316
Mobile: 07811 120595
[email protected]


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

That packaging looks very good


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

It's what's inside it that's even better!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

NG postcode or DE postcode for me please


----------

